# Victorian slang



## Northerner (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 14, 2019)

"Slap on the Tom & Jerry"

Put on a hat suitable for carousing in low music halls amongst women of dubious repute.


----------



## zuludog (Jul 14, 2019)

There is a make of prams & push chairs - 'Quinny'

I wonder what bright spark of a marketing person thought that up?
A quinny is old English slang for female genitals, often known by a certain 4 letter swear word beginning with C and ending in T, and was used by Shakespeare.
Probably a variation of quim, which was Victorian slang for the same thing

How do I know this? 
I went to King Edward VI School in Stratford - upon - Avon, the one that Shakespeare went to
Decades ago previous generations of schoolboys had trawled Shakespeare's works for the swearwords & juicy bits, this list being passed on to each new intake


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 15, 2019)

Can’t wait to use, “tight as a boiled owl”, my own personal favourite however, is “got the morbs” I reckon I can weave that in to a sentence today


----------



## Northerner (Jul 15, 2019)

Can you imagine Queen Victoria asking her servant to 'bitch the pot'?


----------



## Sally71 (Jul 15, 2019)

zuludog said:


> There is a make of prams & push chairs - 'Quinny'
> 
> I wonder what bright spark of a marketing person thought that up?
> A quinny is old English slang for female genitals, often known by a certain 4 letter swear word beginning with C and ending in T, and was used by Shakespeare.
> Probably a variation of quim, which was Victorian slang for the same thing


Well that is where babies come from, so it sort of makes sense


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 15, 2019)

Hilarious!..just imagine calling work and saying "sorry, I won't be in today as I'm not up to dick"


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 16, 2019)

I would have thought that expression was only appropriate for an unwell lady of negotiable virtue.


----------

